# March Competition Project Discussion



## Blister (28 Feb 2011)

Post comments in this post Please


Entrant list for March 
.
.
.
babylon355
Blister ( Ready ) 
Bodrighy
callumlovatt ( Ready ) 
cambournepete ( Ready ) 
chill
Chris357
Chrisp
clk230
como ( Ready ) 
Daven ( Ready ) 
dennisk ( Ready ) 
DougieH ( Ready ) 
duncanh ( Ready ) 
Dust Busker
Elaine ( Ready )
gus3049 ( Ready ) 
Haldane ( Ready ) 
Hudson Carpentry
johnny.t. ( Withdrawn ) 
Jonzjob ( Ready ) 
liamscanlan
loz ( Ready ) 
maltrout512
matmac
Melinda_dd ( Ready ) 
miles_hot ( Ready ) 
monkeybiter ( Ready ) 
myturn ( Ready ) 
nev ( Ready ) 
not_simple_si
Oakbear
OldWood
Paul.J ( Ready ) 
philb88
Pvt_Ryan ( Ready )
RATWOOD ( Ready ) 
RO
Silverbirch ( Ready ) 
skeetoids ( Ready ) 
spasm ( Ready ) 
steve66
SVB
TheTiddles
whacky
Wood spoiler (Ready )


----------



## myturn (28 Feb 2011)

Comment No.1

Define a Platter (homer)

edit.
Doh, you've done that in another thread, I retract my question!


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (28 Feb 2011)

just for clarity, is there a min/max size for the platter?


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (28 Feb 2011)

Ryan I read the rules for once hehe as I was worried my 6" max would be enough but It does state any diameter in the rules as others have smaller lathes


----------



## Chrisp (28 Feb 2011)

Ryan,
Its all in the proportion, whatever the size of the lathe, imagine if every entry was photographed against a blank backdrop with no dimensions given, it would be hard to guess the sizes.
From the minature to the MAXIMUM, only the grain would really give it away in my mind!
Chris.


----------



## spasm (28 Feb 2011)

Can my name be added to the entrants list please.

and can i ask what is a beard, please don't say its something on the end of my chin ;-).

¼ - 25% outer rim can have a radius or have a retaining lip and be enhanced with beards coves or V groves

Spasm


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (28 Feb 2011)

I think he meant bead


----------



## Chrisp (28 Feb 2011)

Really? and there was me designing a hairy foot for my platter..... :wink:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (28 Feb 2011)

No texturing allowed hehe


----------



## Blister (1 Mar 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":v7s97z77 said:


> just for clarity, is there a min/max size for the platter?



Ryan

Any size , within reason , when you get to 6 foot it becomes a table :lol:


----------



## Blister (1 Mar 2011)

spasm":1qkw67cr said:


> Can my name be added to the entrants list please.
> 
> and can i ask what is a beard, please don't say its something on the end of my chin ;-).
> 
> ...





Name added 

Sorry it should say Bead


----------



## miles_hot (1 Mar 2011)

Blister

The foot can be 2" hight but is there a max height overall to the platter? 

Many thanks

Miles


----------



## gus3049 (1 Mar 2011)

Being latheless has given me time for thought. So 'round' huh!!!! There go my first three thunks.

Drawing board - the return.


----------



## spasm (1 Mar 2011)

Thanks for entering my name.

Spasm

=D>


----------



## Blister (1 Mar 2011)

miles_hot":kkg7fosu said:


> Blister
> 
> The foot can be 2" hight but is there a max height overall to the platter?
> 
> ...




No , any height again within reason :wink:


----------



## Blister (1 Mar 2011)

gus3049":20eskz8f said:


> Being latheless has given me time for thought. So 'round' huh!!!! There go my first three thunks.
> 
> Drawing board - the return.



Yes Gordon round 

what is a thunk ?

Later in the year we have a anything goes Platter challenge :mrgreen: 

will you have a lathe by then ?


----------



## gus3049 (1 Mar 2011)

Blister":3spzkdd6 said:


> gus3049":3spzkdd6 said:
> 
> 
> > Being latheless has given me time for thought. So 'round' huh!!!! There go my first three thunks.
> ...


Thunk is the past participle of think or....
its the sound of a large lump of wood hitting something slightly softer than the large lump of wood.

The lathe should, in theory, be arriving by the second or third week of March. Hopefully in time to do my ex-to be -square platter. If it doesnt, my entry will be very small, probably turned on the end of a drill press. :shock:


----------



## miles_hot (1 Mar 2011)

Blister":30a3sgv8 said:


> gus3049":30a3sgv8 said:
> 
> 
> > Being latheless has given me time for thought. So 'round' huh!!!! There go my first three thunks.
> ...


Blister - by allowing natural edge I assume that we're allowing a knobbly outside with a round lip so that the obvious "theme" is round (rather than a square platter)?
Miles


----------



## myturn (1 Mar 2011)

Back again, but this time I've read the rules posted HERE and I have a few questions for clarification of what is acceptable.

I presume when you say 75% flat you mean 75% of the diameter?
If that is the case then on a 10" platter that only leaves 1.25" for a rim or radiused section, on a 12" platter just 1.5". That seems like rather a small rim for a platter and is quite limiting on design like sketch 2 (see below). 

Also it precludes a shallow continuous curve as in sketch 1, which I would have thought to be a classic platter shape.

I'm not being awkward (maybe I am :mrgreen: ) but there are rules and interpretations of rules.

Which of the (rather crude) drawings below would be considered acceptable? 
And is it the intention to limit the width of any rim to 25% of the diameter?


----------



## gus3049 (1 Mar 2011)

As I read it, all BUT No1. Must admit I thought Blister made it reasonably clear. Shame though I really did want to make a square one!!

No doubt HWMBO will very shortly elucidate - or explain - tell us.


----------



## Blister (1 Mar 2011)

miles_hot":2gbm74dd said:


> Blister":2gbm74dd said:
> 
> 
> > gus3049":2gbm74dd said:
> ...




Correct , as long as it is mostly round with no corners :wink:


----------



## Blister (1 Mar 2011)

myturn":210m5u7x said:


> Back again, but this time I've read the rules posted HERE and I have a few questions for clarification of what is acceptable.
> 
> I presume when you say 75% flat you mean 75% of the diameter?
> If that is the case then on a 10" platter that only leaves 1.25" for a rim or radiused section, on a 12" platter just 1.5". That seems like rather a small rim for a platter and is quite limiting on design like sketch 2 (see below).
> ...




The top is to be flat 75% or 3/4 , the remaining outer edge 25% or as you say 2 x 12.5 % is allowed to be decorated with beads coves or V cuts . The smaller outer edge 25% or 2x 12.5% is only for minor enhancement of the visual finish ( to make it visually more appealing ) 

Sketch 2 3 4 all allowed but not number 1 as it is not 75% flat 

And is it the intention to limit the width of any rim to 25% of the diameter? YES see above / 2 x 12.5% 

:wink:


----------



## myturn (1 Mar 2011)

thanks for clarifying that and I'm glad I asked as I would normally have done something like style 1 with a gently curved bottom =P~


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (1 Mar 2011)

I'm glad you asked too because alot of the platters that have been posted on the site are not 75% flat and a 25% edge and a number are like #1. So for me who has never done a platter before those (crapy ) line images were a good visual aid to see what is valid for the competition.

Ryan


----------



## Melinda_dd (1 Mar 2011)

As a beginner (and this being my first platter) I would have done No.1 as well!

Think I've got it now!! :?


----------



## DougieH (2 Mar 2011)

Hi Melinda, you mean a bit like this example of No1, that Ive just finished tonight. Hey Ho, it was good practice, Im reasonably happy with it and my wife loves it, so all is well. Its oak, just under 9in diam x 1in, and was on the limit for my lathe.












Doug


----------



## Jonzjob (2 Mar 2011)

I don't think it has to be 6 foot to be a table? :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## myturn (2 Mar 2011)

That's not a table, that's a platter with a long leg.

Cut the leg down to 2" and you can enter it in the comp. 8)


----------



## Jonzjob (2 Mar 2011)

SWMBO might just complain if she had to reach down that far for her red stuff? :shock:


----------



## miles_hot (2 Mar 2011)

Jonzjob":1xuu19a0 said:


> SWMBO might just complain if she had to reach down that far for her red stuff? :shock:


Bigger glasses?


----------



## myturn (2 Mar 2011)

miles_hot":3ev2vvzn said:


> Bigger glasses?



Might look a bit strange :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonzjob (2 Mar 2011)

Na. She can see quite well with the ones she wears now :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## nev (2 Mar 2011)

hi blister
i did just type' can you enter me too' but thought i should rephrase :shock: 
so...
could you add me to the list too please  

ta


----------



## Blister (2 Mar 2011)

nev":34syjs5t said:


> hi blister
> i did just type' can you enter me too' but thought i should rephrase :shock:
> so...
> could you add me to the list too please
> ...




OK nev

I assume you have read and understand this months challenge ?


----------



## Jonzjob (2 Mar 2011)

From what I can make of it you have to have a flat bottom for 75% of the time and the max of a 2" foot? I always thought there were 12 in a foot. Mind you I have a yard with gravel in it so what do I know :roll: :roll: Oh, and you can't give it too much lip either so I'll shut up :-" :-"


----------



## myturn (2 Mar 2011)

Have another vat of wine John :lol:


----------



## gus3049 (2 Mar 2011)

myturn":1gg36woc said:


> Have another vat of wine John :lol:


Yup,

I reckon he's been celebrating just a little judging by his last few posts!


----------



## nev (2 Mar 2011)

Blister":2nkigqzd said:


> nev":2nkigqzd said:
> 
> 
> > hi blister
> ...



is that a general question or are you politely saying i messed up on the the candlestick front?  

read - yes, understood - probably  (at least as much as all the commentators on here anyway  )

A round Platter Any diameter. check! (at what size does it become a saucer?)
flat across 75% of the top surface.  check! (does this mean that the top and bottom surface do not necessarily need to be parallel?)
25% outer rim can have a radius or have a retaining lip and be enhanced with beards coves or V groves  check!
The underside can be enhanced visually  check!
The Platter can sit directly on a table or on a ( up to ) 2” - 50mm high single foot  check!
Any wood type, / natural edge, bark, inclusions ALL allowed  check!
although not quite sure what an inclusion is?  (maybe a fault/crack/hole etc?)

ta


----------



## Blister (2 Mar 2011)

nev":1r0msukt said:


> Blister":1r0msukt said:
> 
> 
> > nev":1r0msukt said:
> ...




Saucer #-o Who mentioned Saucer :? 
(does this mean that the top and bottom surface do not necessarily need to be parallel?  Correct 
maybe a fault/crack/hole etc? Correct


----------



## spasm (6 Mar 2011)

hi All,

just a quick question on this project, does the start of the rim begin at the base/start of the curve to the rim? you state 75% of the platter to be flat and 25% to be the rim, have I understood the guidelines properly? So I have 75% flat and then I have started the curve upto the rim.

Thanks for your help in advance,

spasm


----------



## Blister (6 Mar 2011)

spasm":1dgih2xh said:


> hi All,
> 
> just a quick question on this project, does the start of the rim begin at the base/start of the curve to the rim? you state 75% of the platter to be flat and 25% to be the rim, have I understood the guidelines properly? So I have 75% flat and then I have started the curve upto the rim.
> 
> ...




Imagine an old record deck , the record deck has a single record on it covering 75% of the deck , the other 25% is not covered by the record but continues to the edge then drops down the side , its this remaining 25% ( Or 2 x 12.5% ) that can have beads coves v groves etc 

Hope its clear now


----------



## gus3049 (6 Mar 2011)

Oh dear....

...by 75% must be flat' I read it that AT LEAST 75% must be flat and that, if I so desired (and I did!) the whole of the top could be flat, albeit decorated with grooves etc if I wish.

Is this right?

Making up de rules ain't easy is it boss?


----------



## Wood spoiler (6 Mar 2011)

Rules is the rules

Personally I feel the output using the rules will look a bit odd. Every platter I have made has had large rims with the non rim area being half to two thirds

Even "golden rule" proportions usually dictate a rim being a third the area. 

So the rules we are constrained by, may be different to what were used to, but we are all constrained by the same rule and come photo fest day I am confident that the forum will still achieve a great diversity.

Having said that, I am still struggling to find my inspiration! #-o


----------



## gus3049 (6 Mar 2011)

Wood spoiler":rsdbygp8 said:


> Rules is the rules
> 
> Personally I feel the output using the rules will look a bit odd. Every platter I have made has had large rims with the non rim area being half to two thirds
> 
> ...


Inspired? Does that mean I can stick a finial in the middle? I really like finials. Everything I do has a finial stuck in the middle at the moment! I could still make the rest of the top flat. Oh go on Mr Blister please let me have a finial [-o<


----------



## Blister (6 Mar 2011)

gus3049":2a1c11f7 said:


> Oh dear....
> 
> ...by 75% must be flat' I read it that AT LEAST 75% must be flat and that, if I so desired (and I did!) the whole of the top could be flat, albeit decorated with grooves etc if I wish.
> 
> ...



Dont Panic , 75% flat is good the remaining 25% can be decorated / enhanced / improved , but NO carving burning colouring as per the original rules


----------



## DougieH (6 Mar 2011)

On the plus side, it would stop your cake sliding off.

Doug


----------



## Blister (6 Mar 2011)

Wood spoiler":3qdout68 said:


> Rules is the rules
> 
> Personally I feel the output using the rules will look a bit odd. Every platter I have made has had large rims with the non rim area being half to two thirds
> 
> ...



Colin , this is the STANDARD Platter month , to make thing a bit more interesting I have allowed a small proportion of the outer rim to be enhanced and have also allowed bark inclusion , natural edge , beads coves and V groves all done on the lathe , but not hand carving of the rim 

BE Inspired :mrgreen:


----------



## Wood spoiler (6 Mar 2011)

Blister":2kqdo149 said:


> Wood spoiler":2kqdo149 said:
> 
> 
> > Rules is the rules
> ...



Honest guv .... I am looking for it ( my inspiration that is)


----------



## Wood spoiler (6 Mar 2011)

gus3049":7pv5xr59 said:


> Inspired? Does that mean I can stick a finial in the middle? I really like finials. Everything I do has a finial stuck in the middle at the moment! I could still make the rest of the top flat. Oh go on Mr Blister please let me have a finial [-o<



Doesn't that make it a cake stand - not a platter???


----------



## gus3049 (6 Mar 2011)

Wood spoiler":2jhvj2qb said:


> gus3049":2jhvj2qb said:
> 
> 
> > Inspired? Does that mean I can stick a finial in the middle? I really like finials. Everything I do has a finial stuck in the middle at the moment! I could still make the rest of the top flat. Oh go on Mr Blister please let me have a finial [-o<
> ...


I'm not sure, it depends, wot is the standard item that gets put on platters? One could arrange lots of fings around the centre like a Maypole. As has been pointed (sic) out, if you stuck it on the spire, it woodn't fall off, wood it?

er.... offer any inspiration? One likes to help.


----------



## Jonzjob (6 Mar 2011)

OH GAWD Mr Blister! Please tell that lunatic ex-pat, sorry Gordon to stick his finials up in their finial resting place where the sunshine don't reach! (hammer) (hammer) 

I would think that being inspired is a lot better than being expired WS?

I would not have your job in this comp for all the thingies in where'sit Mr Br! :deer

Anyway, it ain't May, it's March and there is NO such thing as a March pole, SO THERE (hammer) (hammer) 

I can feel a sort of finiality about this :roll:


----------



## gus3049 (6 Mar 2011)

Jonzjob":3ulr1oo5 said:


> OH GAWD Mr Blister! Please tell that lunatic ex-pat, sorry Gordon to stick his finials up in their finial resting place where the sunshine don't reach! (hammer) (hammer)
> 
> I would think that being inspired is a lot better than being expired WS?
> 
> ...


Now I'm not one to argue with an ex-pat but OH YES THERE IS!!! If one Googles March Pole, one gets some interesting results - I hope this isn't too far off topic Allen!! We have David Icke predicting massive shifts in the Earths pole in March AND if one is over 18, which I think describes the above gentlemen, there is a young lady doing very strange things to what looks like a fireman's sliding thingie in front of a very large looking bed - on uTube. And several others.


So if you can be wrong about one thing......


----------



## Blister (6 Mar 2011)

All I will say is this 

Anything that falls outside the rues will not be judged by our Judge for March so proceed with caution when individually interpreting the rules


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (7 Mar 2011)

I too am finding it hard for inspiration. With a 6" max or 5.5" if i don't turn between centers possible im finding any details hard to visualise in my head. Im sure (well hoping) once im turning a light will shine above my head.


----------



## Wood spoiler (7 Mar 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":1as9fvdw said:


> I too am finding it hard for inspiration. With a 6" max or 5.5" if i don't turn between centers possible im finding any details hard to visualise in my head. Im sure (well hoping) once im turning a light will shine above my head.



Have you thought of glueing a blank to the face plate. Trying to turn a platter between centres is making it even harder on yourself. 

Still not found my inspiration #-o either - but am still looking for it!


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (7 Mar 2011)

I don't yet have a faceplate. I have one of these *K8 chucks* and plan on making something like this for it http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/ima ... k-DIA2.jpg from this site http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=633

Turning between centers again I am trying to avoid and will be plan B if I fail or don't have time to make the above.


----------



## Wood spoiler (8 Mar 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":33fykkys said:


> I don't yet have a faceplate. I have one of these chucks http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... (body-only)-prod811281/ and plan on making something like this for it http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/ima ... k-DIA2.jpg from this site http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=633
> 
> Turning between centers again I am trying to avoid and will be plan B if I fail or don't have time to make the above.



The link to axminister site is broken, so can't see what you have. Did your lathe not come with a faceplate? Usually standard kit.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (8 Mar 2011)

paste this to axi's search bar _Axminster Clubman K8 80mm Woodturning Chuck (Body Only)_

Brought that chuck knowing nothing about lathe chucks.

No I brought it third hand. Only came with a drive chuck. I think its on its last legs to be honest so I don't want to spend money on it and then buy a lathe with a different thread.


----------



## CHJ (8 Mar 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":1sx4yu7k said:


> I don't yet have a faceplate. I have one of these *K8 chucks* .....



Do you have dovetail jaws for thre K8?
If so a *platter can be turned on those* with the aid of a glue block for the first side.


----------



## Wood spoiler (8 Mar 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":1bmymolg said:


> paste this to axi's search bar _Axminster Clubman K8 80mm Woodturning Chuck (Body Only)_
> 
> Brought that chuck knowing nothing about lathe chucks.
> 
> No I brought it third hand. Only came with a drive chuck. I think its on its last legs to be honest so I don't want to spend money on it and then buy a lathe with a different thread.



As a stop gap if you don't get t,he fancier option sorted you could mount a plate or board (simply drill your holes to match the mounts and get appropriate screws to affix) onto the fixed piece mounted to the chuck then screw a "sacrificial" piece that you can glue you blank to and part off once done and then reverse against the sacrificial board and bring up the tailstock to clamp it.

An idea anyway ...


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (8 Mar 2011)

Think I know what you mean, I did come across one homemade that was just simply (or worryingly) a plate as you say with the bowl duct taped to the plank :s ready for the foot to be turned.

Whats the best glue for this??


----------



## Wood spoiler (9 Mar 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":3617fa10 said:


> Think I know what you mean, I did come across one homemade that was just simply (or worryingly) a plate as you say with the bowl duct taped to the plank :s ready for the foot to be turned.
> 
> Whats the best glue for this??



I would go for a good grip like gorilla. I know some use hot melt glue guns. At the end of the day it is a glue to hold through the turning process, not one that will be seen in the finished product so I don't think it's critical


----------



## Wood spoiler (9 Mar 2011)

Wot do you know, I only went and found my inspiration!

Dear Mr Blister, I am ready for submission to photo fest


----------



## Jonzjob (9 Mar 2011)

So far I haven't even found the bleedin water leak in the garden and it looks like a manik mutant ninja mole has been let loose! 7 dammed great holes and still no leak detected! Until I get the thing I can't get into my workshop!

I have the blank ready, if I can find it under the stuff for the digging!

As far as glueing onto a faceplate is concerned. I have a 4" face plate with a 2" thick pine block screwed onto the face. This is turned to the same size as the face plate and a series of lines scribed onto the face. That is so when I mount a smaller piece on it I can center it better. I hot glue the work piece onto the face and I haven't had one let go yet and it has held up to 14" no problems. I turn the underside to the desired shape with a shallow mortice to go on the O'Donnel jaws on my K8 chuck. That is a great combination in my opinion. I have the original O'Donnal jaws set and that allowes me to go to both the top and bottom limits of my lathe. 14" or more down to tiny.

This is 10" and unballanced







For me the K8 is a real cracker! Especially with that jaw set!

This isn't either


----------



## CHJ (9 Mar 2011)

Hot melt glue on a 70mm square sacrificial block will hold a 30mm diam oak Bowl blank fine for truing up turning the base features and holding spigot or recess, just make sure the glue gun is realy hot and glue flowing well.


----------



## Blister (10 Mar 2011)

Wood spoiler":1e07ilwf said:


> Wot do you know, I only went and found my inspiration!
> 
> Dear Mr Blister, I am ready for submission to photo fest




Note Colin :wink:


----------



## spasm (12 Mar 2011)

Quick question on photos, 

the side view is that meant as sat on the table then takeing a pic of the platter or holding the platter in one hand then takeing a pic of the side profile. 

spasm


----------



## Blister (13 Mar 2011)

spasm":1dzbixr2 said:


> Quick question on photos,
> 
> the side view is that meant as sat on the table then takeing a pic of the platter or holding the platter in one hand then takeing a pic of the side profile.
> 
> spasm



side profile. either standing on a table or hand held or raised on a block standing on a table , as long as its a side profile


----------



## Jonzjob (13 Mar 2011)

Mine's ready now mate..


----------



## Wood spoiler (13 Mar 2011)

Jonzjob":1e2hn78m said:


> Mine's ready now mate..



How do you manage that. Thought you were still potholing in the backyard.

Welcome back to the spinny thing


----------



## Jonzjob (13 Mar 2011)

Well, between 08.00 Saturday maorning and 8 this morning we had a steady little 67mm of wet stuff drop from the sky! Monsoon or wot! So I managed to get mine finished and photoed. I'm just glad that there isn't an upper size limit 8) 8) 

Mind you, the first thing I had to do was move gawd knows how much stuff before I could get near any spinny things.

All the mole-holes were covered and none were flooded, yet? We have enough clay out there that I'm thinking of getting a potty wheel? (I know what I mean?)


----------



## Blister (14 Mar 2011)

thanks John


----------



## Blister (15 Mar 2011)

10 Days Remaining to cut off day


----------



## Jonzjob (15 Mar 2011)

Quick update. Leak in garden sorted, all I have to do now is to stop the blasted leak in the sky! 2" of rain in the last 24 hours and the forcast is for heavier rain through the day!

I'm going to complain to Sarkosy! We moved here for the sunshine!

Sorry, hijack over  

Any chance of an ark for next months comp?


----------



## Blister (15 Mar 2011)

Jonzjob":66nmp29m said:


> Quick update. Leak in garden sorted, all I have to do now is to stop the blasted leak in the sky! 2" of rain in the last 24 hours and the forcast is for heavier rain through the day!
> 
> I'm going to complain to Sarkosy! We moved here for the sunshine!
> 
> ...




Do you grow onions toms and spuds along with the leak :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonzjob (15 Mar 2011)

Baft dugger, of course we don't grow onionz! Garlic, yes, onions, no. Toms and spuds yes. Nothing like lovely sunshine tomatoez, when we get the sun! :mrgreen:


----------



## gus3049 (15 Mar 2011)

Jonzjob":227hnhhu said:


> Baft dugger, of course we don't grow onionz! Garlic, yes, onions, no. Toms and spuds yes. Nothing like lovely sunshine tomatoez, when we get the sun! :mrgreen:


Why don't you grow onions? And shallots as well as the garlic, oh and chives but probably not er..... leaks as already suggested(nudge nudge!) :roll: 

All these things would, of course, fit very nicely on a suitable platter eh Mr Blister? He said, desperately trying to bring this back on-topic.


----------



## Blister (15 Mar 2011)

gus3049":3bosi1ux said:


> Jonzjob":3bosi1ux said:
> 
> 
> > Baft dugger, of course we don't grow onionz! Garlic, yes, onions, no. Toms and spuds yes. Nothing like lovely sunshine tomatoez, when we get the sun! :mrgreen:
> ...



Topic one of my favorites along with Marathon ( Snickers ) Mars bars :lol:


----------



## miles_hot (15 Mar 2011)

gus3049":2xi3mxob said:


> Jonzjob":2xi3mxob said:
> 
> 
> > Baft dugger, of course we don't grow onionz! Garlic, yes, onions, no. Toms and spuds yes. Nothing like lovely sunshine tomatoez, when we get the sun! :mrgreen:
> ...



Nah, you need a bowl for that mate - the soil would fall off the edge of a platter


----------



## gus3049 (15 Mar 2011)

miles_hot":1tj7y64d said:


> gus3049":1tj7y64d said:
> 
> 
> > Jonzjob":1tj7y64d said:
> ...


Not if you have a nice 12.5% all round raised lip it won't!


----------



## miles_hot (15 Mar 2011)

gus3049":2itlhygv said:


> miles_hot":2itlhygv said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, you need a bowl for that mate - the soil would fall off the edge of a platter
> ...


How high can the lip be before it becomes a flat bottomed bowl I wonder?
Miles


----------



## gus3049 (15 Mar 2011)

miles_hot":1ojaklik said:


> gus3049":1ojaklik said:
> 
> 
> > miles_hot":1ojaklik said:
> ...


A good point! I suppose if you took it to extremes it might become a holl........ ah, no I don't think I'd better venture down that path. I think it's been covered elsewhere :twisted:


----------



## Jonzjob (15 Mar 2011)

If it became one of those it would then become a holl different subject :? 

But if it had a holl in the middle it would be a leak :roll: I suppose that would be a holl new way of growing them?


----------



## gus3049 (15 Mar 2011)

Jonzjob":pf7e5eqv said:


> If it became one of those it would then become a holl different subject :?
> 
> But if it had a holl in the middle it would be a leak :roll: I suppose that would be a holl new way of growing them?


I've only just escaped this subject elsewhere..............


----------



## Jonzjob (15 Mar 2011)

It.'s behind you!


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (18 Mar 2011)

Mines done!


----------



## RATWOOD (18 Mar 2011)

Mines done too


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (18 Mar 2011)

miles_hot":2bcics1x said:


> gus3049":2bcics1x said:
> 
> 
> > miles_hot":2bcics1x said:
> ...



Flat bottomed bowls make my rocking world go round.. 



*gets coat*


----------



## Blister (19 Mar 2011)

5 Days Remaining


----------



## duncanh (20 Mar 2011)

Just to clarify - the bottom can be any shape I like?
All the rules state is 
'The underside can be enhanced visually with beads coves or V cuts ' and
'The Platter can sit directly on a table or on a ( up to ) 2” - 50mm high single foot '

Duncan (leaving it late, as usual!)


----------



## Blister (20 Mar 2011)

duncanh":2vgol2np said:


> Just to clarify - the bottom can be any shape I like?
> All the rules state is
> 'The underside can be enhanced visually with beads coves or V cuts ' and
> 'The Platter can sit directly on a table or on a ( up to ) 2” - 50mm high single foot '
> ...




As long as it fits in with the rules and our Judge is happy :wink:


----------



## Elaine (20 Mar 2011)

Platter Ready. Hoping it's a platter? Well its got a flat bottom whatever it is. Having never done a platter before it's hard to tell. #-o


----------



## Blister (20 Mar 2011)

Elaine":2zgvw3oi said:


> Platter Ready. Hoping it's a platter? Well its got a flat bottom whatever it is. Having never done a platter before it's hard to tell. #-o



OK Thanks :lol:


----------



## dennisk (21 Mar 2011)

mine is done.


----------



## PsyMan (21 Mar 2011)

Is it too late to enter? I have some spalted unknown I think I can only use as a platter now.

Simon


----------



## Blister (21 Mar 2011)

dennisk":e20cxt1e said:


> mine is done.



OK Noted :wink:


----------



## Blister (21 Mar 2011)

PsyMan":umm1hwz5 said:


> Is it too late to enter? I have some spalted unknown I think I can only use as a platter now.
> 
> Simon



Simon 

The cut off point for the March challenge is 25th so it only leaves you a couple of days 

If you are going to try and be ready and have read the rules for this challenge I can enter you 

Please post on this forum when your platter is ready or PM me please


----------



## loz (21 Mar 2011)

Done ( finally )


----------



## Blister (21 Mar 2011)

loz":d0y5989w said:


> Done ( finally )



OK Thanks


----------



## callumlovatt (21 Mar 2011)

my entry is done. 
thanks


----------



## duncanh (21 Mar 2011)

I'm done too


----------



## PsyMan (22 Mar 2011)

did not realise how difficult a platter is, inspiration though is now in and reverse done, first platter ever though so when /if I make it on time, please be gentle, I will make it....


----------



## Blister (22 Mar 2011)

callumlovatt":3rohel3p said:


> my entry is done.
> thanks



Noted Thanks


----------



## Blister (22 Mar 2011)

duncanh":2j2e4wy2 said:


> I'm done too



Thank You


----------



## Paul.J (22 Mar 2011)

One platter finished by me also:shock:


----------



## Blister (22 Mar 2011)

Paul.J":2bmw7yh5 said:


> One platter finished by me also:shock:




Noted Thanks


----------



## nev (22 Mar 2011)

nevs platter ready, thank you mr blister sir.


----------



## Blister (22 Mar 2011)

nev":jbvhvbd8 said:


> nevs platter ready, thank you mr blister sir.



Thanks Nev


----------



## Blister (22 Mar 2011)

I am Ready Blister :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (22 Mar 2011)

Blister":jwo5kkq9 said:


> I am Ready Blister :mrgreen:



OK Blister 

Thanks 


Blister :lol:


----------



## Blister (23 Mar 2011)

Notification That you have a entry piece ready needs to be with me by midnight on 25th March Please


----------



## Haldane (23 Mar 2011)

Finished


----------



## Blister (23 Mar 2011)

Haldane":216bh7ni said:


> Finished



OK Thanks


----------



## skeetoids (23 Mar 2011)

Hi Blister and all turning chums,

I will have to withdraw from the March platter entry. I don't have any blanks thick enough to allow me to comply with the rules  

I have turned a few but can't get the 75% flat area due to the blanks being very thin, no pennies for a thicker blank and the local woods don't have one either.

Sincere appologies but I hope all goes well for the March platter challenge.

Take care,

Lee.


----------



## Blister (23 Mar 2011)

skeetoids":274lcwf5 said:


> Hi Blister and all turning chums,
> 
> I will have to withdraw from the March platter entry. I don't have any blanks thick enough to allow me to comply with the rules
> 
> ...




OK Lee , Noted


----------



## miles_hot (24 Mar 2011)

skeetoids":3v137df6 said:


> Hi Blister and all turning chums,
> 
> I will have to withdraw from the March platter entry. I don't have any blanks thick enough to allow me to comply with the rules
> 
> ...


Are you sure Lee? As I read it there's no need for the platter to be a min height and you don't need to make the non flat 25% raised etc. Obviously it needs some for of foot but that could be as simple as a ridge and I think the rules allow for an additional bit of wood anyway. If you wanted you could just enter a dead flat, round bit of fantastic wood with some groves cut in the last 25% sitting on a simple ring foot made of a contrasting colour wood. Actually now that I'm picturing that it sounds rather nice.
Glue blocks will allow you to turn any thinness of wood.
You can do it mate 
Miles


----------



## gus3049 (24 Mar 2011)

I'll second what Miles has said to Lee.

I made a backup from an offcut just in case I didn't get the big one done and its all of 5" across with a small foot! Didn't bother finishing it off as I got the big one done in the end.

Go for it - couple of days, no problem! With your skills I'm sure you can produce something 'interesting'


----------



## Wood spoiler (24 Mar 2011)

skeetoids":3sd1mqg2 said:


> Hi Blister and all turning chums,
> 
> I will have to withdraw from the March platter entry. I don't have any blanks thick enough to allow me to comply with the rules
> 
> ...



C'mon lee you can do it!

Even a token entry gets you you're point for entering

I have a couple of ideas of incentive/explanation.

How about a serving platter for a cup cake! or the high socity version of the side table sandwich platter - i'm sure no one would expect to see that bigger than 6" across or even the highly desireable requirement of any dolls house the Doll's house platter usual scale 12:1 in my book that makes it just the 1 inch model. With all your camera skills Barry may not even notice!

Sometimes less is more - so a disc on a foot which can be separate piece of wood will count within the rules

Go on get a point - you know you want to :lol:


----------



## skeetoids (24 Mar 2011)

Hi Folks,

Thank you for your encouraging and persuasive comments.

I don't think I've been putting a lot of thought into this one but now you've clarified a few things I'll give it a go.

I should have been more prepared but I've been busy with a few other things.

Anyway, thank you so much for pulling me back in, I'll get on it a.s.a.p.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## miles_hot (24 Mar 2011)

Lee
That'll be tonight then  Don't you love it when people nag you
Have you got out there yet?
  
Miles
Edited to add: If you win Colin, Gordon and I would welcome a fair and equal distribution of the wealth, so 50% split three ways? :twisted: :wink:


----------



## gus3049 (24 Mar 2011)

miles_hot":2nw6y1yk said:


> Lee
> That'll be tonight then  Don't you love it when people nag you
> Have you got out there yet?
> 
> ...


Suits me


----------



## miles_hot (24 Mar 2011)

Blister - I'm done.


----------



## Blister (24 Mar 2011)

miles_hot":3nr8ejr5 said:


> Blister - I'm done.




Thanks , noted


----------



## Blister (25 Mar 2011)

Cut off point midnight tonight 

So if you will have an entry ready please let me know , Thanks


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (25 Mar 2011)

ready


----------



## Blister (25 Mar 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":3boe21av said:


> ready



OK Thanks , Noted


----------



## skeetoids (25 Mar 2011)

Hi Blister and Comp Buds,

My platter is ready, woo hoo \/ 

Thanks for the support folks.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## loz (25 Mar 2011)

skeetoids":1g9kmaen said:


> Hi Blister and Comp Buds,
> 
> My platter is ready, woo hoo \/
> 
> ...



Good man !


----------



## Blister (25 Mar 2011)

skeetoids":19w1iii1 said:


> Hi Blister and Comp Buds,
> 
> My platter is ready, woo hoo \/
> 
> ...



OK Lee , noted


----------



## Wood spoiler (25 Mar 2011)

skeetoids":qud8vuyg said:


> Hi Blister and Comp Buds,
> 
> My platter is ready, woo hoo \/
> 
> ...



Well done - good for you.

you"ll be pleased you did


----------



## como (25 Mar 2011)

Well, after 2 failed attempts I've managed to produce something that is platter like :?


----------



## cambournepete (25 Mar 2011)

Last-minute Pete has also produced something vaguely platterish...


----------



## Blister (25 Mar 2011)

como":1zseb1jx said:


> Well, after 2 failed attempts I've managed to produce something that is platter like :?



OK Thanks


----------



## Blister (25 Mar 2011)

cambournepete":2l5jvpbi said:


> Last-minute Pete has also produced something vaguely platterish...



OK Pete


----------



## Melinda_dd (25 Mar 2011)

Mr Blister

My coaster, no, my saucer, no, my frisbee is ready...... :? 

I'm desperately trying to hold off fiddling with it, but tomorrow brings more day light!!!


----------



## Blister (25 Mar 2011)

Melinda_dd":2gwn3ie1 said:


> Mr Blister
> 
> My coaster, no, my saucer, no, my frisbee is ready...... :?
> 
> I'm desperately trying to hold off fiddling with it, but tomorrow brings more day light!!!



I hope its a platter :wink:


----------



## PsyMan (25 Mar 2011)

oh dear, mine has the front/top turned, sanded and sealed but its too big for my home made jaws to finish the bottom, very spalted but was fun trying my first platter, good luck everyone, mine won't make it but will post pics when its done for critique

EDIT: rather not rush it tonight as its a nice looking bit of wood, lesson of the day, measure your maximum capacity instead of guessing it.


----------



## Melinda_dd (25 Mar 2011)

Blister":2u6az3os said:


> Melinda_dd":2u6az3os said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Blister
> ...



I'm trying to convince myself it is, but it's now reminding me of a ufo!


----------



## Chrisp (25 Mar 2011)

Blister,
Going to miss this one, had a bo bo and nothing to replace it in time!
Chris.


----------

